# Remote code for starchoice



## wschoenne (Jan 7, 2010)

I am trying to join my motorola URC550 remote with my viewsonic TV but can't seem to find the right code. The TV is a N3752W LCD TV. Can anybody help


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Have you tried Starchoice support?


----------



## wschoenne (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I haven`t yet, but several months ago when I tried the same with an older receiver, they said to contact Viewsoninc and Viewsonic said to contact Starchoice. So now I`m trying some alternatives with the real experts, the people.


----------

